# wheel refurb in west yorks?



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a wheel refurb firm in west yorks?....want to change the colour:thumb:


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Not West Yorkshire but South so not far AP Tyres Rotherham superb work will lend you a set of wheels whilst yours are being sorted I paid £45 a wheel 17" with a colour change from original couldn't fault the finish.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Did you need any "scuff" work doing to the wheels for that price please Daz??


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

the best METAL MAGIC in barnsley


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> the best METAL MAGIC in barnsley


Do you have a link for them please Steve??

found em!! £47 a wheel's not bad!!


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Try the Wheel Specialist at Garforth near Leeds ! Superb :thumb:

http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/leeds/


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Desertduck said:


> Try the Wheel Specialist at Garforth near Leeds ! Superb :thumb:
> 
> http://www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk/locations/leeds/


Highly recommended, I wouldn't need to think twice about using these guys again.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Had an online quote from them...just under £400.
Going to call down soon....


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ianrobbo1, My wheels were a mess 17" off a Leon FR plenty of kerb marks etc, I had colour changed to metalic anthracite super work by AP Tyres Rotherham couldn't fault the finish.


----------



## MickAdams (May 29, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> Had an online quote from them...just under £400.
> Going to call down soon....


I went to see them for a quote on my old set of 20" jag alloys, they quoted around £430, which was over £100 more than the next most expensive. I'm not sure what they were going to do to justify the extra.

In the end I won my battle with the original jag dealer and they sent them away to whoever they use, so didn't find out how good anywhere local are.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

I've just had mine done at The Wheel Specialist, just be aware they powder coat incase it's spraying you're looking for. 

Top work though, I'm pleased with them!


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Use Metal Magic at Barnsley. They are brilliant.
I have used them many times and cannot fault their work.
Lots of colours and a superb finish.
Ming the Honest


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I havn't gone ahead with the refurb,wasn't impressed with the pwder coat finish tbh...now looking for someone who can spray them.

Waiting for a call back from vw aswell...see what they recommend.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Wheel specialist, spray the colour they just use PC lacquer this gives a flatter finish.

HTH Rob


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

robdcfc said:


> Wheel specialist, spray the colour they just use PC lacquer this gives a flatter finish.
> 
> HTH Rob


As rob said, also the powdercoat lacquer finish is harder and more durable than 2k lacquer.


----------

